# Cochins All sizes



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey, i couldn't find a cochin lovers thread....soooooo....show me abd talk about your cochins!

This is Cassiopia, Giant Cochin, about ten pounds and Licorice the bantam cochin

Licorice and her babe

Captain and his mixed flock, a few non cochins there


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont see any pics. One question though, arnt Giant cochins just standard cochins or are they different? According to the ALBC standard cochins get up to 12 plus pounds. I'll post pics of mine in a minute.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok here are my Standard White Cochins. 

Marshmellow is on the left and Mini-Marshmellow is on the right.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

gonna reload the pics.... sheesh!

as far as giant versus standard, i really don't know, but Cassie was hatched here as a giant, and dora is a standard, a bit of a size diff


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful Roberta, my huge blue splash Cochin.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

gorgeous!! love the color!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Lovely! What color do you call the one in the third pic? I am hatching some of what we (in Australia) call Pekin bantams-I believe they are similar to your Cochins, can't wait! Do you have photos of them as chicks?


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

you are right, i know in the UK they are called pekins too

this is dora, i got her at 3 months,l don't have an earlier pic- a golden lace and cassie as a baby


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

What a beautiful bird! I have tons of Cochin Bantams! I have a show coming up with Baby Blue.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

another week of jury duty ahead- i must say though, it is interesting how the system works, i'll pop in when i get a chance


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

My beautiful 6 month old giant Cochin. Love her.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Love her too! Pretty girl!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful bird.


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you so much! She is sweet.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

There is just something about the giant cochin, different temperament, my girl Cassie will hang out with me if they are freeranging to see if i am giving treats....


----------

